# ~*~Heatherette Makeover 3/20!~*~



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 20, 2008)

Magarita has done her magic once again ladies and gents....

* FACE:*
Studio Moisture Fix 
Prep & Prime
Fix +
Studio Stick Foundation NC35
Alpha Girl BP
Eversun BB


* EYES:*
Layin' Low p/p (base)
Trio 1 (all 3 colors used)
Brown Script e/s (crease)
Dark Edge e/s (brows)
Dual Edge Eye Pencil in Black Funk/Pop Blue
Reflects Gold
Blacktrack f/l
Bootblack liquid liner
Zoomlash in zoomblack
Smolder Eye Kohl
She's Good Falsies (dupe of #7 with glitter)

*LIPS:
*Creamola l/l
Lollipop Loving l/s
Sock Hop l/g




















































Hope you like it, I know I do!!


----------



## foxytnns (Mar 20, 2008)

Love the eyes, you look beautiful!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 20, 2008)

*~*Pretty!!!*~*


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 20, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 20, 2008)

Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 20, 2008)

stunning! love the lashes


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 20, 2008)

sooooooooo pretty!!!!!!!! cant wait to have mine tomorrow


----------



## fjc62701 (Mar 20, 2008)

Your makeup looks very nice. Good job on the eyes. I ordered she's bad lashes. I think I'm gonna have to order she's good too. You guys are so bad I'm gonne be broke for like ever..


----------



## russia1000 (Mar 20, 2008)

That looks amazing!!!


----------



## Hilly (Mar 20, 2008)

wow!!! that is awesome!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 20, 2008)

Really gorgeous!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow wow WOW!  If I hadn't already bought that trio, you could have sold me on it in a heartbeat!  Now I think I need that liner.  This is such a great look on you!


----------



## fleckspeck (Mar 20, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Chloe2277 (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow!  This is gorgeous!  Did she use the Reflects Gold glitter on your whole lid or is it over your liner?


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Mar 20, 2008)

wow i love it.. looks very pretty <3


----------



## aziajs (Mar 20, 2008)

Omg!  I Love It!  I Love It!  I Love It!


----------



## damsel (Mar 20, 2008)

very nice. makes me happy i got trio 1 & sock hop.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chloe2277* 

 
_Wow!  This is gorgeous!  Did she use the Reflects Gold glitter on your whole lid or is it over your liner?_

 
Entire lid but more on the outer corners. I can't get my camera to capture the glitter. Pics don't do any justice to the real thing. O well, I tried. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Magarita had the same look on herself so she decided to replicate it on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyone! I am very pleased with it myself.


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 20, 2008)

Stunning look !!

You eye make-up is so pretty


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 20, 2008)

This is gorgeous, I have to get that trio.


----------



## Flammable (Mar 20, 2008)

The MA did an awesome job, you look great!
I'm glad I didn't get Trio 1, I KNEW I had all these colors, check out my eyeshadow colors here.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 20, 2008)

This is so gorgeous!!  I love this look on you!


----------



## belldandy13 (Mar 20, 2008)

you look HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 20, 2008)

OMFG!! now that is hot!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh my god!!! What a stunning look for you!!!


----------



## Christina983 (Mar 20, 2008)

that is amazing! thanks for sharing and for always inspiring.


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 20, 2008)

OMG. That is absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 20, 2008)

wow you look gorgeous!


----------



## amanda1210 (Mar 20, 2008)

Amazing! And so well blended too!


----------



## adored (Mar 20, 2008)

OMG.. you look gorgeous!


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 20, 2008)

heatherette looks fab on you! i can't wait for it's release here, it's so glam.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 20, 2008)

You look amazing! totally diffrent look than I excpected!~ Gorgeous!


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 20, 2008)

Stunning! You sold me on that trio.


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 20, 2008)

omg! must have those lashes!  and that trio, i always say i don't need any more eyeshadows, and that i have similar colors, but she did an awesome job with that trio!  must get eversun, and those lippies.  you always look gorgeous btw


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Mar 20, 2008)

So pretty!! absolutely love the look!!

Im considering getting eversun now that i've seen it on you. haha!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow you look amazing.


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 20, 2008)

that looks hot!
i bet you were sad to take it off like with all makeovers...you just dont wanna remove it! lol


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_that looks hot!
i bet you were sad to take it off like with all makeovers...you just dont wanna remove it! lol_

 
Not yet! I still have it on minus the lippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyone! I plan on using Trio 2 for my upcoming fotd.


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 20, 2008)

So beautiful!
I really want that trio now!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 20, 2008)

nice.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 20, 2008)

i love those lashes on you!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 20, 2008)

Absolutely *beautiful!*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 20, 2008)

Hotness!


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 20, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## vcanady (Mar 20, 2008)

you are SOO insanely gorgeous!!!!!!! and the makeup is to DIE for!!!!!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 20, 2008)

soo gorgeous..how did your MA produce such a straight blunt line on the outer corners?


----------



## mreichert (Mar 20, 2008)

This is beautiful! LOVE it


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 21, 2008)

this looks so great...i think heatherette is calling my name,lol


----------



## sparklingmuse (Mar 21, 2008)

i think i shoulda bought trio 1 instead of 2 now!


----------



## Trista (Mar 21, 2008)

Gorgeous!! I have got to get those eyelashes.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_soo gorgeous..how did your MA produce such a straight blunt line on the outer corners?_

 
Tape. lol


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 21, 2008)

Totally gorgeous!  Love the eyes!


----------



## IBleedMAC (Mar 21, 2008)

wow this is gorgeous!


----------



## mac-cakes (Mar 21, 2008)

OH MAN!!!! Why did you show me this.. I'll be there at lunch today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It looks sooo great.. no wonder you bought everything  
~pursebuzz


----------



## PomPoko (Mar 21, 2008)

The e/s shape is perfect, You look amazing. Just all round great!


----------



## chrissyclass (Mar 21, 2008)

U look fierce! And your eyes are beautiful!


----------



## mahreez (Mar 21, 2008)

very pretty!!!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 21, 2008)

wow! love it, you look great!


----------



## bluebird08 (Mar 21, 2008)

U look beautiful!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 21, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 21, 2008)

Really gorgeous! and this tape did magic lol


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 21, 2008)

I love the eyes!!!


----------



## glamgirl (Mar 22, 2008)

Lovely as Always!!!!!!!!!


----------



## starletkiss (Mar 22, 2008)

alpha girl and eversun look great together


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 22, 2008)

This is GORGEOUS! Actually makes me wanna go get that e/s trio! ha ha!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 22, 2008)

Love the look. It's HOTT!


----------



## PeaceLoveVogue (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow you're so pretty! Those colors suit your skintone and brown eyes sooo well. And finally someone wearing the lashes, I was so curious to know what they'd look like. I know I couldn't pull them off, but they look awesome on you!


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 22, 2008)

You look amazing ! I'd love to see a tut on this look, it's fabulous !


----------



## This Is Mine (Mar 22, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## mishameesh (Mar 22, 2008)

You are one hot mama!  Also, the mu is stunning, beautiful!  Precise, flawless blending!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for posting!


----------



## kitten (Mar 22, 2008)

gorgeousssssssssss! :O


----------



## Emmi (Mar 23, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 24, 2008)

it looks amazing!! u should do a tut!!


----------



## peruvianprinces (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Jot (Mar 25, 2008)

fantastic x


----------



## LatteGoodness (Mar 25, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!  You've convinced me to buy Trio 1!


----------



## Schnurbseltini (Mar 28, 2008)

OMG that´s SOOOOO beautyful, WOW!!!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Mar 28, 2008)

You are sooooooooo, pretty. Wow this took my breath away!


----------



## juliankrby (Mar 28, 2008)

your eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## OohJeannie (Mar 28, 2008)

awesome

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Magarita has done her magic once again ladies and gents....

* FACE:*
Studio Moisture Fix 
Prep & Prime
Fix +
Studio Stick Foundation NC35
Alpha Girl BP
Eversun BB


* EYES:*
Layin' Low p/p (base)
Trio 1 (all 3 colors used)
Brown Script e/s (crease)
Dark Edge e/s (brows)
Dual Edge Eye Pencil in Black Funk/Pop Blue
Reflects Gold
Blacktrack f/l
Bootblack liquid liner
Zoomlash in zoomblack
Smolder Eye Kohl
She's Good Falsies (dupe of #7 with glitter)

*LIPS:
*Creamola l/l
Lollipop Loving l/s
Sock Hop l/g



















































Hope you like it, I know I do!!_


----------



## lilt2487 (Mar 30, 2008)

very hot!!! can you PLEASEEEEE do a tutorial on this look!? PLEASE?!?! =]]


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Mar 30, 2008)

Holy cow!! It's amazing!


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 14, 2008)

that look is hottt


----------



## ilkohl (Apr 14, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 14, 2008)

wow... just wow. the eyes look soooooooooooooooooooooo HOT!!


----------



## fingie (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow--great look!


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 15, 2008)

Gorgeous!! Can you please tell me where all 4 liners were used?


----------



## Aingeal (Apr 15, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful! I haven't used my trio yet but I think I am going to try this!


----------



## elmo1026 (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Magarita has done her magic once again ladies and gents....

* FACE:*
Studio Moisture Fix 
Prep & Prime
Fix +
Studio Stick Foundation NC35
Alpha Girl BP
Eversun BB


* EYES:*
Layin' Low p/p (base)
Trio 1 (all 3 colors used)
Brown Script e/s (crease)
Dark Edge e/s (brows)
Dual Edge Eye Pencil in Black Funk/Pop Blue
Reflects Gold
Blacktrack f/l
Bootblack liquid liner
Zoomlash in zoomblack
Smolder Eye Kohl
She's Good Falsies (dupe of #7 with glitter)

*LIPS:
*Creamola l/l
Lollipop Loving l/s
Sock Hop l/g




















































Hope you like it, I know I do!!_

 


I love this look, could you tell me what was the application process in which the Trio 1 was used? I.E. which color went on first.


P.S. YOU LOOK AMAZING IN THIS PHOTO. I love your eyes.


----------



## mixxey (May 10, 2008)

Gosh how do you get your colors to pop SO much?


----------



## kaneda (May 10, 2008)

OMFG!!!!! How incredible do you look! I love love LOOOOVVVEEEEEEE this look!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ciara (May 10, 2008)

omg your eyes look amazing...
kudos to margarita


----------



## MakeupChiKiiTa (May 10, 2008)

flawless ! the eyes are gorgeous . Im going to try this look !


----------



## chermosa (May 11, 2008)

-


----------



## natasha (May 11, 2008)

gorgeous as always!!!


----------



## PrettyDolledUp (May 11, 2008)

you look gorgeous!


----------

